# Better late than never



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

O.K. it should probably have happened in April but here I am.

I told c_dog that if the Grizzlies made the playoffs. I would come onto this board and declare how stupid I was for doubting the greatness of the Griz.

I will not be making any such bets against the Grizzlies for the 2004/05 season.

Except the Mavs WILL have a better record next season...sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

thanx dude. good luck to your team next year. we'll see about the better record thing though. maybe they'll even meet in the first round as the 4th and 5th seed(Grizzlies being the higher one, of course), you never know.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

i'm willing to take a bet on the Mavs with a better record. I will add whatever you want to my signature if Grizz get a better record than Mavs


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> i'm willing to take a bet on the Mavs with a better record. *I will add whatever you want to my signature if Grizz get a better record than Mavs*


you sure about that? what if its something like "i love wearing women's lingerie"??? lol j/k


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Im sure :laugh: But it cant be something that will get my in trouble



That or I will change my avatar to a Grizz one - will you change yours to a Dallas one?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Can I bring Houston into this mix?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Im sure :laugh: But it cant be something that will get my in trouble
> 
> That or I will change my avatar to a Grizz one - will you change yours to a Dallas one?


Well, to me it doesn't really matter with avatar i have. i'm a fan of practically all teams in the NBA. Dallas ownz in NBA Live 2004:yes:



> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Can I bring Houston into this mix?


how would we do that? does that mean if houston wins then we both have to change our avatars to rockets ones?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

say Memphis has the best record out of the 3:
C_dog is such a smart poster and I cant believe that I ever doubted him, his bball knowledge is through the roof

Say Dallas has the best record:
theo4002 is such a smart poster and I cant believe that I ever doubted him, his bball knowledge is through the roof

Say Houston has the best record:
Yao Mani is such a smart poster and I cant believe that I ever doubted him, his bball knowledge is through the roof


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

sure, that works. alright, i'm in. grizzlies are gonna have the best record out of these 3 teams, just wait.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*playing in the east inflates the wins you know*

I think the Knicks might have a better record than all three


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

id join in, but im a twolves fan and i think thats a little unfair lol


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bump! Looking pretty good


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Bump! Looking pretty good


still early. grizzlies can make a run and next thing you know they'd be .500

and dallas will only be playing tougher opponents and dirk can't keep scoring 30pts a night.:devil:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i guess dallas wins. honestly i was expecting houston to come out on top, and i thought grizzlies would have had a much better record had pau been healthy. meh.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

wild_style said:


> id join in, but im a twolves fan and i think thats a little unfair lol



Oops.

Talk about counting your chickens before they hatched, man...


----------

